# ps3/xbox lag when laptop is on



## 1229davey (Apr 28, 2008)

one of my sons has ps3,my other son xbox 360 elite.both wired to netgear router.they both play online without problems,even hosting games.my problem is every time i switch on my laptop which is connected wirelessly to the same router.ps3 and xbox games start to lag.when i turn laptop off they are fine again .any help would be much appreciated as i wou;d love to use my laptop without th e kids complaining.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm guessing it's because your speed isn't enough to provide your laptop internet and your consoles internet...


----------



## mania03 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ya ..i think hes right ^ ..also use a N router .


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Redeye3323 said:


> I'm guessing it's because your speed isn't enough to provide your laptop internet and your consoles internet...


Hi, Redeye is spot on... but you may be able to work round this. You say that this happens when you first turn the laptop on. This therefore suggests that your laptop is doing (amongst other possabilities) downloading new virus defs, checking for Windows Updates, downloading new email, checking for other updates (eg Adobe, Java), general content updates (ie Real player).

Have a look at your startup programs, see if there's any you can remove (ie Adobe / Java). Maybe you could set your virus defs to not auto update - as long as you remember to do this manually as soon as you won't interfere with the other bandwidth - chose Windows Updates not to check automatically. I need to caveat this; DO remember to do this manually on a regular basis.

I hope this helps, and do post back if you need a hand achieving this.


----------



## 1229davey (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the help mania,redeye,rossva.i have 10meg broadband speed although i know it doesn't do what it says on the tin.i will try the manual update and startup thing you suggest and see if it improves.thanks for the help people!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

1229davey said:


> thanks for the help mania,redeye,rossva.i have 10meg broadband speed although i know it doesn't do what it says on the tin.i will try the manual update and startup thing you suggest and see if it improves.thanks for the help people!


Hey mate, if you wish to check your internet speeds then I know a good site where you can see.

www.speedtest.net

Do the test and then click the Direct forum link option and post it here and we will see the speeds which you are really getting...

One thing I wish to get straight, you say about having a Xbox 360 and PS3 but do you have them both running Online at once? If so then you could try just having one gaming Online when you use you laptop, see if it still lags...

Hope this helps :wave:


----------



## 1229davey (Apr 28, 2008)

nice one rossva 360 was online tonight playing,hosting etc,ps3 was not switched on.switched laptop on.a ll was fine for about 20 mins, then lag,did msconfig and turned off some startup progs and set virus updates etc to manual.will have to see what happens tomorrow.thanks again.will keep ontop of updates manually if it works.if it dooes work,you are a diamond m8.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What kind of connection and what speeds? Unless you're on a very slow connection like 768Kb/128Kb then multiple machines is simply out of the question. At least 6Mb is desirable.


----------



## 1229davey (Apr 28, 2008)

virgin cable connection.10meg speed.xbox and laptop both on tonightwith no problems.will try all 3 tomorrow and se what happens.removing startup progs and changing updates to manual may heve worked.fingers crossed,thanks for your question tho!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

1229davey said:


> virgin cable connection.10meg speed.xbox and laptop both on tonightwith no problems.will try all 3 tomorrow and se what happens.removing startup progs and changing updates to manual may heve worked.fingers crossed,thanks for your question tho!


Good luck mate, it may be that it cannot provide for all consoles at once.

You've got to remember your 10 mb/s will go down to a 1/3rd of that for each console when you log into your laptop. If you don't need the internet on your laptop then there is always the option of turning the wifi off (most laptops with inbuilt wifi have a switch somewhere to turn it on/off)


----------

